

Finding the right programmers for a startup - bdiamon

Hello all,<p>This is my first post on this site as i was just given the address by my father. A little background of me: I am a 21 college student from south Florida, pursing a degree in Business Management. My father attended Ycombinator about a month ago I believe and absolutely loved it. The reason I am posting is because we are in need of a programmer who could be a potential partner. We  have an idea that needs to be developed and we feel it can be profitable. However, in order to do  this we need someone to help us from design stages to the programming, so basically start to finish. We are able to pay them for the development cost and we are offering partnership within the business as well to help maintain the site, add features, and get the site well known. Please feel free to post here or email me at bdiamon@eagle.fgcu.edu to find out more information on the site itself.<p>Thank you,
Brett Diamond
======
bdiamon
Anyone?

